# Mertz Sausage & Split shicken legs n thighs



## surfinsapo (Apr 20, 2010)

My friend brought a case of this sausage to the Sapothon at the beach and I had one package left so I cooked it.. Did a few more Shicken legs & Thighs too....

[youtube:2c46pbm6]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNQZ9ObMBsc[/youtube:2c46pbm6]


----------



## Shores (Apr 20, 2010)

Dang is that grill getting a workout! All looks good Sapo. BTW, I have that same headset and love it! I've had a lot of different ones and that one is by far my favorite.


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 20, 2010)

Great looking chicken and sausage


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great....You EVER gunna use your smokers again?


----------



## Smokey Lew (Apr 21, 2010)

Great video Sapo! Looking forward to the chile rellenos.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 21, 2010)

Man that sausage looks great, like the chicken, but that sausage


----------



## mar52 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome!  Great to see that your infrared is doing it's job.  I really appreciate knowing that you can do shicken on them.  

I use your videos to pass hints on to my customers!  

I also give this website as an important tool to good cookin!

Did you know that the maintenance is to burn it, let it cool and VACUUM it out?


----------



## surfinsapo (Apr 22, 2010)

mar52 said:
			
		

> Awesome!  Great to see that your infrared is doing it's job.  I really appreciate knowing that you can do shicken on them.
> 
> I use your videos to pass hints on to my customers!
> 
> ...



No. I took the burner our one time and cleaned all the grease out then used stainless steel cleaner.. Thanks for the tip Mar!!


----------



## mar52 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep, burn the Hell out of it until there's just ash.  Then vacuum it and shake it.

Easier when you take out the burner.


----------

